# cost per square foot sunroom addition



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Really can't price out additons like this over the Internet
I built my own 16x17 sunroom using windows, door, slider & 6 skylights for under $15k

AC is not required for an addition
Heat usually is - but by the Insurance company

You are paying for their package
I'm sure some sunrooms will cost more, others less


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Heat is required by code in habitable spaces of the home. 

Although_*this isn't the website for validating the estimates you receive from contractors or seeking price comparisons* (this is a DIY site)_, rest assured that a sunroom like that won't add anywhere near $55k in value to your home like conventional construction might.


----------



## GymGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey neighbor! I too live in Northern, VA...Manassas. I solicited bids for a 19 X 16 (304 sqft) Screened Porch at the rear of house off family room. House has inground basement. Scope of work...pour concrete foundation, flagstone on top of concrete, two screened walls (third wall is exterior wall of morning room), shed roof w/membrane, ceiling fan, two skylights, electrical outlets and lighting. Bids ranged from $52K to $60K. About $171/sqft on the low end. I haven't yet pulled the trigger to award the work. Still kinda mulling it around.
_______

My apologies to the website...overlooked "thekctermite" above comment for price comparisons.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, I've got the sunroom & a 3 story addition at those prices
I guess I should have my wife pay me :laughing:

Is a specific heat source required in a room?
My 1st bathroom doesn't have heat - rooms on either side - but it does have an outside wall
2nd floor only the small bedroom has a radiator
The rest of the 2nd floor did not - including another bathroom

My sunroom is open just over 12' to the heated kitchen


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

RS Means publishes costs like these corrected for ZIP codes. Peek in one at your local Border's or Barnes & Noble.


----------



## deivismur (Dec 14, 2009)

My advice would be to get more estimates and compare them. Also get a independent heat source for a sunroom after the final inspection, because rooms without heat is considered an unhabitable room and the city may not raise taxes on your room addition.


----------

